# CT or surrounding area rescue.



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I have someone that is interested in adopting a shepherd, or shepherd mix, would like baby/young dog. I don't know the names of the rescue to give her. She did contact one rescue in Bloomfield CT and had a bad experience.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I should have said that it was not a GSD rescue that they had the bad experience with, it was an all breed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Have they checked craiglist ? I am always looking on there, and saw a 10mth old male in the eastern part of the state listed, oh a couple weeks ago...

I'm not real familiar with any specific gsd rescues in ct, other than Tina who is von monte haus in Tolland..Or how about Bandit's Place? Liz Bennet is an ACO officer up that way, and may know of one or have one available.


----------

